# Oppo BDP-95 Blu Ray Player



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-95 Blu Ray Player*

Updated: 1-26-10

*Rumors:*
*Release: *early Mar 2011
*Price:* $999

"*Oppo BDP-95?*" thread at AVS
*Official OPPO BDP-95 Anticipation Thread (AVS)*

*11-19-10 Post (Srgtfury @ AVS):*
(bold added)


> Just talked to Oppo about my 93 order and they said that they were doing a firmware update this morning and shipping this AM.
> 
> I know, a bit off topic, but there has been a fair amount of talk on the following in this thread already.
> I asked about the *95* and was told that r would be available for *release in late January at $975.00*...



Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*11-19-10 posted rumor*

11-19-10 post...



> Originally Posted by sac8d4  [at AVS]
> Musicdirect 2011 catalog has information on the BDP-95, priced at $979.
> Some of the features the add mentions are Netflix and Vudu streaming, thats right specifically mentions VUDU!
> The ESS dacs are back with Balanced stereo analog outputs (I would assume so on the MCH analog outputs as well).
> ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-95 information*

*Oppo BDP-95 information release from Oppo:*
http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-95/

*Images*

*Register to be notified when the BDP-95 is available for purchase*

*Per Music Direct info:*
Coming Mar 2011 (vs. Feb 2011 on Oppo site)
*$979*



> *The New Oppo BDP-95 Universal Blu-ray Player Sets the Standard… Again*
> 
> *The BDP-95 Will Be 2011's Blu-ray Player of the Year! *
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*(AVS) Official OPPO BDP-95 Anticipation Thread*

12-19-10:
*Official OPPO BDP-95 Anticipation Thread (AVS)*


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sure it'll be fantastic, like all of Oppo's players, but I don't really like the looks all that much. I think the 83 looks better.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

From comments on the AVS site, given that I use Source Direct (to Lumagen) and HDMI, I don't think I would have a sonic or video benefit.
However, they look cool and offer a lot.

Mike


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I guess I'm a cheapskate, but I remember and miss the Oppo that several years ago was the value leader for high end DVD players at less than high end prices - they seem to have gone straight to the other end of the market.

I'm sure I'll have Oppo envy, but its going to be a PS3 for me.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

fitzwaddle said:


> I guess I'm a cheapskate, but I remember and miss the Oppo that several years ago was the value leader for high end DVD players at less than high end prices - they seem to have gone straight to the other end of the market.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have Oppo envy, but its going to be a PS3 for me.


I think it is still high value, just at a different price point / audience target.

When the Oppo DVD players were out there were plenty of cheaper DVD players out and some people thought the Oppo's were priced higher.

I think it's still above entry level prices, but just shifted up in total cost.

But I agree, not as easy to pick up as $100 range players.

Mike


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

fitzwaddle said:


> I guess I'm a cheapskate, but I remember and miss the Oppo that several years ago was the value leader for high end DVD players at less than high end prices - they seem to have gone straight to the other end of the market.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have Oppo envy, but its going to be a PS3 for me.


I think that is why they have the bdp-80 out. The BDP-83SE and now this BDP-95 are geared towards the audiophile crowd who are entusiasts.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

mcallister said:


> I think that is why they have the bdp-80 out. The BDP-83SE and now this BDP-95 are geared towards the audiophile crowd who are entusiasts.


The BDP-80 has been discontinued due to a lack of parts.

Mike


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

Mike_TX said:


> The BDP-80 has been discontinued due to a lack of parts.
> 
> Mike



oh did not know that.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

mcallister said:


> oh did not know that.


Actually all of the 8x series d/c'd (80, 83, 83SE, 83NF).

Mike


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

so does that mean they are going to come out with a model "90" to fill in the low end????


Matt


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

fitzwaddle said:


> I guess I'm a cheapskate, but I remember and miss the Oppo that several years ago was the value leader for high end DVD players at less than high end prices - they seem to have gone straight to the other end of the market.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have Oppo envy, but its going to be a PS3 for me.


When they were selling DVD players, their prices ranged from $150 (the DV-970HD) or $170 (the DV-980H) to $400 (the DV-983H), with $200 being right in the middle of their range for most of their players. At the the time, most consumers were buying players from Panasonic, Sony, or other companies that cost $70 to $120 - with $70 being more common as their player prices rose. They were only a value leader when competing with Denon and the like.

For Blu-ray players, they are not attempting to compete with the big brands that are selling BD players for under $200. They are too small to do that. What they are doing is competing with Denon, Marantz, and the "high end" brands. When seen in that light, the BDP-83 and BDP-93's price of $500 looks pretty sweet when combined with the provided video performance (both DVD and BD), analog section quality, and support.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Steve_vai_rules said:


> so does that mean they are going to come out with a model "90" to fill in the low end????
> 
> 
> Matt


So far there has been no announcement of a BDP-90.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> From comments on the AVS site, given that I use Source Direct (to Lumagen) and HDMI, I don't think I would have a sonic or video benefit.
> However, they look cool and offer a lot.
> 
> Mike


Unless you plan to use the analog output, I'd skip the BDP-95. The BDP-83SE was the same way.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Audioholics review (12-22-10)*

*Audioholics review* (12-22-10):
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...blu-ray/oppo-bdp-95-blu-ray-player-first-look

*Conclusion:*


> The BDP-95 still has all the other features of the BDP-93 including dual HDMI outputs, Marvell's Kyoto-G2 video processor, Netflix and Blockbuster support, and 3D compatibility.
> And this is what is so great about the new BDP-95: You don't have sacrifice the latest and greatest features to have state of the art audio.
> If all you really want is a great player with universal disc support (meaning it plays DVDs, CDs, Blu-rays, DVD-As, and SACDs plus lots more), 3D, and Netflix, the BDP-93 is a great choice. But if you are really worried about audio, specifically two channel analogue audio, it's going to be really hard to outperform the BDP-95.
> Considering the price (under a grand), it is probably impossible to beat.
> If you have high end processors, amps, and speakers, you owe it to your gear to feed them a source as quality as the BDP-95... or wait until someone takes it and puts it into a nicer box for you to buy at 7x the price.


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

gonk said:


> Unless you plan to use the analog output, I'd skip the BDP-95. The BDP-83SE was the same way.


I plan on using the xlr outs on a BDP-95 if anyone is looking for an 83SE I'll have one for sale


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

The lines look like the Onkyo Integra line.


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

Mike_TX said:


> The BDP-80 has been discontinued due to a lack of parts.





gonk said:


> When they were selling DVD players, their prices ranged from $150 (the DV-970HD) or $170 (the DV-980H) to $400 (the DV-983H), with $200 being right in the middle of their range for most of their players. At the the time, most consumers were buying players from Panasonic, Sony, or other companies that cost $70 to $120 - with $70 being more common as their player prices rose. They were only a value leader when competing with Denon and the like.
> 
> For Blu-ray players, they are not attempting to compete with the big brands that are selling BD players for under $200. They are too small to do that. What they are doing is competing with Denon, Marantz, and the "high end" brands. When seen in that light, the BDP-83 and BDP-93's price of $500 looks pretty sweet when combined with the provided video performance (both DVD and BD), analog section quality, and support.





gonk said:


> So far there has been no announcement of a BDP-90.


I'm glad I was able to get my bdp80 (open box) when I did... It's been a fantastic player, but I could not see me paying $500+ for a BDP. I was very surprised to see all the price points rise, but I'd also rather see the company stick around for a long long time. If that requires a higher price point until blurays become even more ubiquitous then I'm okay with that. I have many friends who still don't even have a HDTV, much less a bluray player. So to have gotten a BDP80 at a great price as 'early' in bluray's life (IMO), I'm happy. Hopefully in a future round of product releases they'll be able to offer another "entry-priced" value leader.

three cheers for Oppo and their continued success..

..dane


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I was also happy to pick up an 80 for the kids playroom.
I would like to see a "budget" (depends on your budget and what you are comparing it too of course!) Oppo BR player, but I don't think it will happen again.
They have a good name now and the profitability must be lower in lower priced players.
And there is a lot of competition $100-200 as well.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-95 Nuforce Xtreme Edition (NXE)*

From AVS post:



> Apparently TWO NuForce versions of the 93 are on their way, as well as a 95 NuForce Xtreme edition !
> 
> www.audiocircle.com


*Audiocircle post:*


> You guys are in for a SHOCK beyond belief what we have accomplished.
> 
> OPPO BDP-93 Nuforce Edition is done and in production.
> We will demo it at CES 2011. Come and hear how this player rival a $10,000 CD player sound quality.
> ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*NuForce Oppo 93/95 Mods*

*OPPO BDP-93 NuForce Edition MSRP $899.00
OPPO BDP-93 NuForce Xtreme Edition MSRP $1299.00
OPPO BDP-95 NuForce Xtreme Edition MSRP $2495.00*

Extracting high-quality audio from Blu-ray players is problematic. The HDMI signal interleaves video and audio data which, upon decoding, produces an inherent jitter as high as 7nanoseconds (For comparison, a good CD player's jitter is in the picosecond range). In practical terms, it is difficult to properly decode HDMI audio without employing extensive reclocking circuits, thus pushing up the cost of a good HDMI audio pre-processor.

The simplest way to improve analog audio performance is at the source. As replacements for standard OPPO analog boards, the NuForce analog boards for the Oppo BDP-93 and BDP-95 3D Blu-ray players have been redesigned from the ground up for improved performance parameters. DIY customers can purchase NuForce Edition analog boards separately to upgrade to NuForce Edition BDP-93NE, BDP-93NXE and BDP95NXE players. 

*BDP-93 NuForce Edition player (MSRP $899) and 93NE board (MSRP $400) feature:*
- All 8-channels have been re-engineered for a breathtaking, full-HD multi-channel experience
- A highly regulated and filtered onboard linear power supply
- Output stage carefully designed to sidestep signal-degrading muting circuitry
- Advanced analog filters eliminate phase shifting within the audible bands
- High performance op-amps for a warm, vibrant, seductive sound

*BDP-93 NuForce Extreme Edition (MSRP $1299) and 93NXE (MSRP $800) upgrade board offer all the features of BDP-93NE plus:*
- A sophisticated clocking scheme to suppress the audio data jitters – inherent in all video-based players – for all eight channels. An ultra stable VCXO generates audio clock that is completely asynchronous from the transport's clock. Thee result is a theoretical jitter of < 3ps (RMS) on both PCM and DSD streams.

*The BDP-95 NuForce Extreme Edition (NXE) (MSRP $2495):*
- Employs the BDP-95 platform plus a state-of-the art Sabre32 DAC, thus raising performance to an even higher level.
- Two-channel ultra-high-performance output for music
- 7.1-channel ultra-high-performance output for movies
- All channels utilize extensive re-clocking circuits
- A more robust power supply with multiple regulation


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> *OPPO BDP-93 NuForce Edition MSRP $899.00
> OPPO BDP-93 NuForce Xtreme Edition MSRP $1299.00
> OPPO BDP-95 NuForce Xtreme Edition MSRP $2495.00*


Wow - pricey stuff.



Mike_TX said:


> *BDP-93 NuForce Edition player (MSRP $899) and 93NE board (MSRP $400) feature:*
> - All 8-channels have been re-engineered for a breathtaking, full-HD multi-channel experience


"Full-HD" audio? Is it appropriate to call this a mixed metaphor when they mix video and audio lingo?



Mike_TX said:


> *The BDP-95 NuForce Extreme Edition (NXE) (MSRP $2495):*
> - Employs the BDP-95 platform plus a state-of-the art Sabre32 DAC, thus raising performance to an even higher level.


I wonder if they mean the "BDP-*93* platform plus a state-of-the-art Sabre 32 DAC" or "BDP-95 platform *with* a state-of-the-art Sabre32 DAC" - since the BDP-95 comes standard with Sabre DAC's for both stereo and multichannel analog outputs.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*$999 - Early March*

From the AVS 95 thread:


> The price for the BDP-95 is also now specified: $999.00


and Oppo site:


> Coming soon in early March...


Mike


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Should be a **** of a player. My BDP-83SE is performing very well in my two-channel setup, but I'd still love to hear what the 95 sounds like...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-95 Pre-order -- ship 2/1-4; regular: March*

Pre-orders for 95 going out...



> Thank you for signing up to receive information about our upcoming OPPO BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc Player. We appreciate your support and would like to offer you the opportunity to purchase an OPPO BDP-95 before its wide release. Initial availability is limited to units in stock and orders will be fulfilled on a first-come-first-served basis. Orders received after the initial stock is sold out will be fulfilled in early March when the general shipment arrives.
> 
> Based and expanded upon the BDP-93 Blu-ray player, the BDP-95 is redesigned from the ground up for the audiophile. In addition to all of the features shared with the BDP-93, the BDP-95 adds a Toroidal power transformer, two ESS SABRE32 Reference ES9018 Audio DAC chips, dedicated Stereo and Balanced XLR Output.
> 
> ...


It should be nice to hear about some impressions by mid Feb.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Any first impressions?
I've only seen a few comments from people at AVS that have gotten theirs.

Mike


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

I just responded on the other thread. I received mine this past Wed and Oppo knocked it out of he park with this unit. Anyway, my "review" is on the other thread. :T


----------

